# Enoch Gray 10BLD 1:32:28.89



## Loser (Apr 25, 2018)

INSANITY
https://www.twitch.tv/videos/254427193

Soooooooo can we do 11?


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 25, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 26, 2018)

Woah is that a... wait yes it is


----------



## Loser (Apr 26, 2018)

@Brest You gonna reconstruct?


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 26, 2018)

Is this even real life? 

Gut gemacht, Enoch!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 26, 2018)

That is really impressive and great job Enoch. Again that is really impressive.


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 26, 2018)

!!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 26, 2018)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Gut gemacht, Enoch!


Is Enoch German or at least speak German? If so I will have to edit my post to German because I can speak German as well.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 26, 2018)

Impressive! BLD reaches double digits. I wonder if/when anyone will be crazy enough to try 11BLD.


----------



## Tabe (Apr 26, 2018)

I love the reaction with him being afraid to look at the cube. Great stuff and an amazing accomplishment.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Apr 26, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Is Enoch German or at least speak German? If so I will have to edit my post to German because I can speak German as well.



I am not at all familiar with German. 

And thanks everyone!


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 26, 2018)

Killernerd24 said:


> I am not at all familiar with German.
> 
> And thanks everyone!




Wait, where exactly then did I read you were German? I could've sworn I read it somewhere here haha


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Apr 26, 2018)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Wait, where exactly then did I read you were German? I could've sworn I read it somewhere here haha



I’m not sure. The other guy who did Gigaminx BLD is German, but that’s the only thing I can think of.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 26, 2018)

Legend! When we thought it was gonna be Graham or Roman or Tom to get it first, Enoch pulls through.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 26, 2018)

Incredible achievement. Congrats!


----------



## adimare (Apr 26, 2018)

Truly amazing!


----------



## h2f (Apr 26, 2018)

Congrats. Amazing!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 26, 2018)

Really awesome to see this - and very impressive time too!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 26, 2018)

Have to post here again, you've shot right up there in my favourite BLDers list.
Awesome man.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 26, 2018)

@Brest?


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 26, 2018)

Can you post this video on youtube, please.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 26, 2018)

This is nuts. Seems like a good guy too!


----------



## Loser (Apr 26, 2018)

It already is on YouTube
Channel name is thegraycuber


----------



## Jacck (Apr 26, 2018)

Killernerd24 said:


> I’m not sure. The other guy who did Gigaminx BLD is German, but that’s the only thing I can think of.


Ha ha, every alien is familiar with every language on earth - you are just covering yourself 
Great job anyway - even if you were an alien


----------



## moralsh (Apr 26, 2018)

Wow, Awesome, first 10BLD!

First 9BLD was Roman and 8BLD was Mike. I remember because I was already into cubing, 7BLD was... István?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 26, 2018)

moralsh said:


> Wow, Awesome, first 10BLD!
> 
> First 9BLD was Roman and 8BLD was Mike. I remember because I was already into cubing, 7BLD was... István?


This seems fun. I think 6BLD was Chris. I think you're right about 8 and 9, not sure about 7. I checked the 6x6+ BLD thread but it doesn't seem to list dates, not sure where else to check.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 26, 2018)

I was first at both 7 and 8. 

7 was a huge race that happened right after V-cubes got released. Several people did it in the first couple of months (including Istvan). I got lucky and got a success on my second try, just a few days after my cubes arrived.


----------



## CeBeMind (Apr 26, 2018)

Congrats Enoch Root


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 4, 2018)

Great Job and total insanity, time to buy a 11x11 eh?


----------



## asacuber (Jun 4, 2018)

amazing!


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 26, 2018)

Good job. I wonder how many algs it took.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jun 26, 2018)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Good job. I wonder how many algs it took.



Around 200-250


----------

